#  Der kleine Patient >   Kleinkind - Seitendominanz / nicht seitengleiche Reflexe >

## quaks

Hallo  
wohl eine Frage auch an die Physiotherapeuten. 
Könnt ihr mir was über Ursache / Wirkung erzählen? 
Es geht um eine knapp 2 jährige.
Der rechte Arm wird deutlich bevorzugt beim bauen. malen, essen etc.
aber links geht auch, wird aber sehr viel seltener genutzt.
beim Rennen wird er linke Arm nicht gleich dem anderen mitbewegt, 
wird eher passiv durch die Bewegung des Köpers mit bewegt.
Der linke Fußspitze zeigt beim laufen leicht nach innen. 
Die Reflexe - Fußkante, Knie, Ellenbogen waren nicht seitengleich.
Abstützreflex der Arme war auf Beiden Seiten in Ordnung. 
Allgemein ist sie etwas hypoton und die Reflexe sehr schwach und 
auch nicht so ganz leicht auslösbar.  
Es soll vom neurologen abgeklärt werden. 
Es geht mit jetzt nicht darum dass ich Panik hab, was das alles bedeuten kann.
Sondern ich hätt gern etwas Hintergrundwissen um zu verstehen was
ich demnächst erzählt bekommen.  :Smiley:  
Nachtrag: für eine 2 jährige spricht sie auch sehr wenig, der Kinderarzt meint es könnte ein Zusammenhang bestehen. 
vg sandra

----------


## KleinerMuck

Hi 
Lass dir vom Arzt auch gleich die Cranio-Sacral-Therapie erklären. Oft kommt dieses Phänomen auch dann vor, wenn das Baby im Mutterleib eine Stellung hatte, welche die leichte Einschränkung bewirkt. (die sind ja da wirklich sehr beengt im liegen)Oder das Sphenoid (Keilbein, an den Schläfen) ist leicht verschoben und nimmt Einfluss auf die rechts/links Stimmigkeit der Hirnhälften. Es gibt spezielle Kinder Cranio Therapeutinnen und die Erfolge sind enorm. Gerade ein Neurologe müsste an der Quelle sein und Infos haben.
LG Sylvie

----------


## Joachim

Hallo Quaks,
wir dürfen ja keine Diagnose stellen. 80 % der Bevölkererung haben lt. Schulmedizin das sogenannte "Kiss-Kidd" Syndrom, das durch die Geburt durch ziehen des Kopfes passiert.CSC reicht nicht aus um eine Adjustierung des 1. Halswirbel zu erzielen. Auch  die Osteopathen erreichen nicht die wünschenswerte Behandlung,was Eltern wiedergeben. Bitte kontaktieren Sie mich über eine PN im Forum reicht! (Patientenschubser)
Joachim

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Joachim, 
ich habe bereits deinen anderen Beitrag bearbeitet.
Bitte beachte auch hier, dass das Veröffentlichen privater Daten laut unserer Forumregeln nicht erwünscht ist. 
Auch hier bin ich nicht davon begeistert, dass du diese Dienste anbietest.
Werbung ist im Forum nicht erwünscht

----------


## Joachim

Hallo,
ok, habe ich garnicht mehr gewußt, trotzdem Danke.
Joachim

----------

